# Google- Salix Pharma files for new Xifaxan FDA approval - BusinessWeek



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

<img alt="" height="1" width="1" />*Salix Pharma files for new Xifaxan FDA approval**BusinessWeek*Salix Pharmaceuticals Inc. said Tuesday it asked regulators to approve its drug Xifaxan as a treatment for non-constipation *irritable bowel syndrome*. *...*Salix seeks FDA's OK of Xifaxan for *irritable bowel syndrome*<nobr>Bizjournals.com</nobr>Salix announces NDA submission for *irritable bowel syndrome* drug<nobr>Trading Markets (press release)</nobr>Salix Pharma Seeks FDA Approval Of New Indication For Xifaxan 550 Mg - Update<nobr>RTT News</nobr><nobr>Stock Markets Review</nobr> -<nobr>Local Tech Wire (blog)</nobr> -<nobr>Investor's Business Daily</nobr><nobr>*all 19 news articles »*</nobr>
View the full article


----------

